# BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS1



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

818 CALLING OUT STREET CARS WHERE U AT 6PM HIT ME UP 323-479-2387 OR 126*66*38782


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."WE GONNA HAVE A HOP AT FAT BURGER IN RESEDA...RESEDA AND SATICOY ON SAT OCT,22 AT 6PM...COME BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND HOPPERS"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."CALL ME MARTIN A.K.A. MR.GLASSHOUSE 18185381119"...*


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

its gonna be a good cruise night and a hop, wish i could make it:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*That's wazzup*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex U Faka said:


> *That's wazzup*


:thumbsup: thanks for post homie


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*ANYTIME BIG HOMIE*_


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS #1*

:biggrin:who will be there


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."AROUND 15 AND MORE CLUBS AT MOST...TWO HOPPERS FOR NOW...LET'S SEE WHO COMES"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Hydros4life said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 


It's gonna be cracking Eze!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."BIG FISH AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE TO COVER THIS EVENT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *mr.glasshouse*+
> ...


 *..."YOU KNOW THIS MAN"...*


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

big fish putting it down for the DEDICATION cruise


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

74_Slow said:


> big fish putting it down for the DEDICATION cruise


 I got a lot of fishs dvds I need the new vols. Someone pick them up for me...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."BIG FISH AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE TO COVER THIS EVENT"...*


 To the Top for the Homies! And CHINGON THE MAGAZINE!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTMFT ....*_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*StreetStyleL.A*
*FERNANDOZ*
:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE A NICE NIGHT OUT IN THE BIG BAD 818 VALLE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE AND ALL THE HOPPERS BIG UPS TO BIG FISH FOR HELPING OUT THE HOMIES:thumbsup:






*


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

*L.A. TIMES C.C.*

DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADRESS TO THIS PLACE??SO I CAN PUT IT ON MY GPS IT WILL BE MUCH EAZIER TO GET THERE.
WE GONA TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

TTMFT orale carnales Viejitos wilkl be there c'mon and lets have some fun saturday night
DEDICATION TTT


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

L.A. TIMES MEDIA WILL BE THERE.TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADRESS TO THIS PLACE??SO I CAN PUT IT ON MY GPS IT WILL BE MUCH EAZIER TO GET THERE.
> WE GONA TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE.


not sure homie but its between Saticoy and roscoe its right on the corner of saticoy and reseda you wont miss it there is a car wash next to it.


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

TTT homies Krazy stylez will definitely be out there to support dedication cc and to rep the 818


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:*Uhh ohh Its On Now!!*


mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."WE GONNA HAVE A HOP AT FAT BURGER IN RESEDA...RESEDA AND SATICOY ON SAT OCT,22 AT 6PM...COME BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND HOPPERS"...*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*7615 reseda blvd reseda, ca 91335*


L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE ADRESS TO THIS PLACE??SO I CAN PUT IT ON MY GPS IT WILL BE MUCH EAZIER TO GET THERE.
> WE GONA TRY OUR BEST TO MAKE IT OUT THERE.


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

*KRAZY STYLEZ* will be there:thumbsup: Let's get the 818 crackin


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Bear said:


> *7615 reseda blvd reseda, ca 91335*


 MUCH PROPS TO BEAR FOR GETTING THAT INFO:thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."WE GONNA HAVE A HOP AT FAT BURGER IN RESEDA...RESEDA AND SATICOY ON SAT OCT,22 AT 6PM...COME BRING OUT YOUR RIDES AND HOPPERS"...*


 TTMFT FOR THE DEDICATION FAM...SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*A JR DID U CHECK OUT THE VIEDO OF MISTER D AINT NOTHING BUT A PARTY FT FRANK V AND DEDICATION CAR CLUB 818 VALLE



*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *A JR DID U CHECK OUT THE VIEDO OF MISTER D AINT NOTHING BUT A PARTY FT FRANK V AND DEDICATION CAR CLUB 818 VALLE
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Cookie! Yeah, i just saw the video like 5 minutes ago... I was actually about to post it on here and thats when I noticed you beat me to it! LOL

*DEDICATION 818* doing thangs around here!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:* NP homie.. google iz my friend LoL*


marcocutty said:


> MUCH PROPS TO BEAR FOR GETTING THAT INFO:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Whats up Cookie! Yeah, i just saw the video like 5 minutes ago... I was actually about to post it on here and thats when I noticed you beat me to it! LOL
> 
> *DEDICATION 818* doing thangs around here!!


*YAH THATS TRUE HOMIE THANKS FOR COMING DOWN HOMIE AND ILL SEE U SATURDAY HOMIE TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> TTMFT VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT!!!!


*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE SHYBOY AND VALLEY LIFE CC AND TO ALL THE OTHER CLUBS THAT ARE COMING DOWN AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM DEDICATION 818 VALLE:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."THE HOMIE SCRAPY FROM DEDICATION...SAID THAT...WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP TO COME ON SAT...HELL BE READY"...**







*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE'S AND CLUBS THAT ARE COMING OUT ON SAT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."SPECIAL THANKS TO COOKIE FOR FLYER...BIG FISH FOR DOING A DVD OUT OF IT...AND CHINGON MAGAZINE FOR COVERING THE EVNT...AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE GONNA COME SUPPORT...THANK YOU FROM THAT DEDICATION CAR CLUB"...*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Oooooowwwwweeeeee it's gonna be good already had several calls over this event.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."THIS PAGE IS THE ACTUAL CRUISE NIGHT"... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/316447-dedication-cruise-night-fatburger-3.html


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...CITY LIFE CC...LA TIMES CC...EVIL SIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...WESTBOUND CC...ONE LIFE CC...30 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S"...BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE COVERING IT"...*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wanted to share this Music Video that *DEDICATION 818* *CC* recorded with the Homie *Mister D.* from Southland Records ENT.* ft. Frank V.* and *DEDICATION 818 CC *

Enjoy!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Just wanted to share this Music Video that *DEDICATION 818* *CC* recorded with the Homie *Mister D.* from Southland Records ENT.* ft. Frank V.* and *DEDICATION 818 CC *
> 
> Enjoy!!


 ..."FIRME VIDEO FOR THAT 2011"...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."FIRME VIDEO FOR THAT 2011"...


YESSIR!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> YESSIR!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."IT'S GONNA BE A SHOWDOWN IN THE 818"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS #1*

where is the 323 - 909 - 714 - 619 - 805 - 661 -562 -760 - 702 -602 - at


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

714 RIGHT HERE HOPING TO BRING THAT TOWNCAR....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."LET'S HIT HOLLYWOOD AFTER THE CRUISE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*GT~PLATING* 
*duceslife* 
*SHY BOY*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> 714 RIGHT HERE HOPING TO BRING THAT TOWNCAR....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."818 IS IN THE HOUSE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."LET'S HIT HOLLYWOOD AFTER THE CRUISE"...*


*Fo Sho, After the FatBurger event we should all roll down to Hollywood so that Big Fish can get more footage for the DVD he is going to make.*


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

T ~ T ~ T for THE VALLE, Fatburger on Saturday Night it is !


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> T ~ T ~ T for THE VALLE, Fatburger on Saturday Night it is !


 ..."see you there"...


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

UUUUmmmm I love me some FatBurGER with FAt or Skinney fries and Arnold PAlmer !


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> UUUUmmmm I love me some FatBurGER with FAt or Skinney fries and Arnold PAlmer !


:roflmao:my homie is gonna try that triple hamburger or something challenge


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."see you there"...




Ya Sabes...............................VALLE UP !


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Ya Sabes...............................VALLE UP !


 818TTT


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

TTT for Chingon Magazine, BIG FISH and the DEDICATION familia...its gonna be on & crackin'


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for all the riders that will be out that night. When you get CHINGON MAGAZINE and BIG FISH in one place at the same time you know its gonna be cracking. City Wide C.C. will be there,


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice (Oct 14, 2004)

Junior LOC said:


> *Fo Sho, After the FatBurger event we should all roll down to Hollywood so that Big Fish can get more footage for the DVD he is going to make.*[/QUOTE:thumbsup: if we all rolled together that would be tight


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Big up to Martin for setting up the fat burger cruise night .... It's going to be crakin for sure!!!!


----------



## gesguz (Jun 3, 2011)

Chingon the Magazine will be there posted & putting it down for the Chingon Nation 
www.ChingontheMagazine.com Keeping your LIFESTYLES 100
Any car clubs that want to get involved in the movement or want their cars & clubs to be featured in the upcoming Premiere issues of Chingon the Magazine, get at us at 
[email protected]
[email protected] 
or [email protected]


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."SPECIAL THANKS TO COOKIE FOR FLYER...BIG FISH FOR DOING A DVD OUT OF IT...AND CHINGON MAGAZINE FOR COVERING THE EVNT...AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE GONNA COME SUPPORT...THANK YOU FROM THAT DEDICATION CAR CLUB"...*[/QUOTE
> *ANYTIME HOMIE U KNOW I TAKE CARE OF MY HOMIES *


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*to the top for big fish and chingon magazine and all the dedication c.c it going to be a kool nite see you there *


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> mr.glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> > *..."SPECIAL THANKS TO COOKIE FOR FLYER...BIG FISH FOR DOING A DVD OUT OF IT...AND CHINGON MAGAZINE FOR COVERING THE EVNT...AND TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE GONNA COME SUPPORT...THANK YOU FROM THAT DEDICATION CAR CLUB"...*[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr colors said:


> *to the top for big fish and chingon magazine and all the dedication c.c it going to be a kool nite see you there *


 *..."THANK YOU CARNAL"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

84Joe said:


> Big up to Martin for setting up the fat burger cruise night .... It's going to be crakin for sure!!!!


 * ..."THANK YOU JOE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

gesguz said:


> Chingon the Magazine will be there posted & putting it down for the Chingon Nation
> www.ChingontheMagazine.com Keeping your LIFESTYLES 100
> Any car clubs that want to get involved in the movement or want their cars & clubs to be featured in the upcoming Premiere issues of Chingon the Magazine, get at us at
> [email protected]
> ...


 *..."SEE YOU TOMOROW HOMIE'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> Junior LOC said:
> 
> 
> > *Fo Sho, After the FatBurger event we should all roll down to Hollywood so that Big Fish can get more footage for the DVD he is going to make.*[/QUOTE:thumbsup: if we all rolled together that would be tight
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> TTT for Chingon Magazine, BIG FISH and the DEDICATION familia...its gonna be on & crackin'


 * ..."DEDICATION TTT ROBERT...HOPE YOU COME THRU CARNAL"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

drasticbean said:


> :worship:


 * ..."WAS UP BEAN...YOUR A LONG WAYS HOMIE...MAYBE THE NEXT EVENT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Bear said:


> :h5:


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."IT'S ON... ALL AREA CODES ARE COMING TO HOP AND KICK IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT TTT"...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THE HOMIE SCRAPY FROM DEDICATION...SAID THAT...WHO EVER WANTS TO HOP TO COME ON SAT...HELL BE READY"...**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

VALLEY LIFE CC WILL BE OUT THERE ON SAT. VLCC


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."SEE YOU HOMIE'S OUT THERE"...


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Strictly ridin will B there...................


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

strictly ricc said:


> Strictly ridin will B there...................


 see you there homie's thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."Fat Burger is giving a 15 percent discount for any purchase you buy"...*


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

strictly will.........................!:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

4sho...seem like its gon be crakn.


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS #1*

COME ONE COME ALL LETS HAVE A BALL PUTTING DOWN 4 THE LOWRIDER WORLD WIDE BIG FISH #1


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS #1*

THANKS 2 ALL MUCH LOVE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Late night bump for da 818


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup fish hopefully u got that footage ok if not hit me up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."IT'S ON... ALL AREA CODES ARE COMING TO HOP AND KICK IT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME"...*


BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;;;;;SO GET READY 818 ;;SOME ONE IS GETTING SERVED;;CALLING OUT ALL ELCOS
BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS;;COME GET IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE;;;;;;SO GET READY 818 ;;SOME ONE IS GETTING SERVED;;CALLING OUT ALL ELCOS
> BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS;;COME GET IT


 *..."Sounds good homie, See you out here in the (818)"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...CITY LIFE CC...LA TIMES CC...EVIL SIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...WESTBOUND CC...ONE LIFE CC...SHOT CALLER'S CC...31 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S AND HOPPER'S...BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE COVERING IT"...THERE WILL BE A 15 PERCENT DISCOUNT ON ALL PURCHASES AT THE FATBURGER"...*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SOME BODY RUN AND TELL BULLET HE CAN HAVE A RE-MATCH
:guns::guns::nono:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:818TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


DIPN714 said:


> SOME BODY RUN AND TELL BULLET HE CAN HAVE A RE-MATCH
> :guns::guns::nono:


:machinegun::machinegun::buttkick:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."IT'S GONNA BE A SHOWDOWN IN 818 VALLE TODAY"...*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

From tha 6CIX1 to tha 8ONE8


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."will post pics later on for those who can't go"...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

PICS,PICS,PICS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> PICS,PICS,PICS


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Off to the FatBurger! 

See everyone out there!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC
MI CAMINO '85+


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

KEPT DA CROWN IN DA 818,DIDN'T BITCH OUT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> KEPT DA CROWN IN DA 818,DIDN'T BITCH OUT


Simon G. Thanks for putting it down for the 818. Your MC put it down for sure!!It was also firme meeting you Homie. Next time I see you I will have the '64 up and running.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)Junior LOC, SHY BOY


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

AHORA YA SABE KIEN SOY Y SIEMPRE GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK 4 DA 818,GRACIAS POR TENERNOS,KE ONDA CON EL PROSPECT KE SE RRAJO? I HEARD HE LEFT EARLY LMAO!!!!I WON'T SAY I RUN DA VALLE BUT I WILL PUT IN WORK 4 IT AND WON'T BITCH OUT WHEN THEY CALL ME OUT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

SHYBOY SAID IT!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> AHORA YA SABE KIEN SOY Y SIEMPRE GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK 4 DA 818,GRACIAS POR TENERNOS,KE ONDA CON EL PROSPECT KE SE RRAJO? I HEARD HE LEFT EARLY LMAO!!!!I WON'T SAY I RUN DA VALLE BUT I WILL PUT IN WORK 4 IT AND WON'T BITCH OUT WHEN THEY CALL ME OUT


 * ..."Im glad you backed the valle up...As for the prospect...words can't describe...What i have to say...818 ttt, Dedication ttt"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."I would like to thank everyone that came to support, I highly appreciate it, Big thanks to big fish for the help, Dedication would like to thank everyone...We will do another one, Next month on the 4th saturday of november"...*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> AHORA YA SABE KIEN SOY Y SIEMPRE GONNA BE PUTTING IN WORK 4 DA 818,GRACIAS POR TENERNOS,KE ONDA CON EL PROSPECT KE SE RRAJO? I HEARD HE LEFT EARLY LMAO!!!!I WON'T SAY I RUN DA VALLE BUT I WILL PUT IN WORK 4 IT AND WON'T BITCH OUT WHEN THEY CALL ME OUT


Lol! Simon, gracias a ti for holding it down. Eso del prospect valio verga, tu ya lo conoses como es Ese guey! Bwahahaha!Shy boy TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

my advice 818 is too never call L.A. out..we are no joke;;so u guys got time to get ur best cars working;;all talk and no action is not good;;AND YEA;;;BIG AL SAID IT
PS;;;BULLET NO MORE TALK...BRING IT OR LEAVE TOWN
:cheesy::guns::guns::guns::guns::buttkick:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> my advice 818 is too never call L.A. out..we are no joke;;so u guys got time to get ur best cars working;;all talk and no action is not good;;AND YEA;;;BIG AL SAID ITPS;;;BULLET NO MORE TALK...BRING IT OR LEAVE TOWN:cheesy::guns::guns::guns::guns::buttkick:


Calm down Homie! Lol

You ain't from L.A., your from the 714 Orange County! Bwahahaha!! 

Anyways, thanks for coming out last night Homie!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*LAST NIGHT WAS A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT AND HOP AND TO THE HOMIE SHYBOY KEEP DOING YOUR THING HOMIE AND BIG AL THANKS FOR COMING OUT ANOTHER GOOD HOMIE IN THE GAME BIG UPS HOPE TO SEE U ALL NEXT MONTH GREAT JOB HOMIES TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*[h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
SHY BOY 
:wave:WAZ UP HOMIE

*


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
P.E. PREZ 
woeone23 
Valleyriders818 
MI CAMINO '85+


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> my advice 818 is too never call L.A. out..we are no joke;;so u guys got time to get ur best cars working;;all talk and no action is not good;;AND YEA;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> PS;;;BULLET NO MORE TALK...BRING IT OR LEAVE TOWN
> :cheesy::guns::guns::guns::guns::buttkick:


 *..."Was up al, You did good homie, Thanks for coming out homie, Next month should be even better homie"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Valleyriders818 said:


> View attachment 382101
> View attachment 382103
> View attachment 382105
> View attachment 382108
> ...


 * ..."Thanks for the pic's eddie"...*


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Valleyriders818 said:


> View attachment 382213
> View attachment 382214
> View attachment 382217
> View attachment 382219
> ...


 *..."Nice pics (eddie)"...*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any time fellows and yes i rep da 714;;;but also respect the 323;;got it/ L.A


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Junior LOC said:


> Calm down Homie! Lol
> 
> You ain't from L.A., your from the 714 Orange County! Bwahahaha!!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for coming out last night Homie!


OH SO U WANA PULL UP LITTLE HOMIE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THATS WHAT I THOUGHT;;;


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> OH SO U WANA PULL UP LITTLE HOMIE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THATS WHAT I THOUGHT;;;



BWAHAHAHA!!! :ninja:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> any time fellows and yes i rep da 714;;;but also respect the 323;;got it/ L.A


 ..."See you next month"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> OH SO U WANA PULL UP LITTLE HOMIE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THATS WHAT I THOUGHT;;;


 ..."The homie got 64 impala, His is a straight cruiser"...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> any time fellows and yes i rep da 714;;;but also respect the 323;;got it/ L.A


Fo Sho!!

Keep up the good work my boy....


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
dubfrnic 
CHEVYMAN71/64


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *[h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS
> SHY BOY
> ...


:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*shoeone32* 
*61dippin* 
*JOEMAN*


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Boxchevyshoe in the mothafuckn house......fish what it do b0y....


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Naptown>I<Rider*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

nov 1st thanksgiven can food drive hop;;2 cans gets u in anybody;;;hop what u got;;1 trophy for the best hopPER;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> nov 1st thanksgiven can food drive hop;;2 cans gets u in anybody;;;hop what u got;;1 trophy for the best hopPER;;BIG AL SAID IT


Where is this taking Place Big Al??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> nov 1st thanksgiven can food drive hop;;2 cans gets u in anybody;;;hop what u got;;1 trophy for the best hopPER;;BIG AL SAID IT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
66 CHEVY VALLEEROS 
mr.glasshouse+



What Up Homies!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAM BAM READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE NIGHT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE NIGHT :thumbsup:*


Simon!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM READY FOR ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE NIGHT :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
mr.glasshouse+ 
MI CAMINO '85+


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[QUOTE=Junior LOC;14716336]Where is this taking Place Big Al??[/QUOTE]
KOOLAID SHOP WEARHOUSE;;;SANTE FE SPRINGS;;;FREMAN AND TELEGRAPH


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Ernieandheidi1*+


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

NEXT MONTH, CANT WAIT


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

It's Going down


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big fish said:


> It's Going down


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SHY BOY* 


Whats up Loco- Ready for next month?


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *SHY BOY*
> ...


SIMON BRO ILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."NEXT MONTH HOMIE'S ON THE FOURTH SATURDAY"...


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."NEXT MONTH HOMIE'S ON THE FOURTH SATURDAY"...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."NEXT MONTH HOMIE'S ON THE FOURTH SATURDAY"...


Damn, I wont be in town on the Fourth Saturday next month 

I will be in Arizona spending Thanksgiving with My Sister-in-law and My Mother-In-Law who is going to Fly there from Indiana!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Damn, I wont be in town on the Fourth Saturday next month
> 
> I will be in Arizona spending Thanksgiving with My Sister-in-law and My Mother-In-Law who is going to Fly there from Indiana!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."ROLL CALL...DEDICATION CC...KRAZY STYLES CC...LOLOW'S CC...WISE GUY'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...LAKRAS CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...VALLEY CREATION'S CC...VIEJTOS CC...MILLENIUM CC...CITYWIDE CC...JUS DIPIN CC...LA STYLE CC...UCE CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PACHUKOS CC...PRIMEROS CC...BOMB SQUAD CC...CAFE CC...BEST OF FRIENDS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...CITY LIFE CC...LA TIMES CC...EVIL SIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...WESTBOUND CC...ONE LIFE CC...30 CAR CLUBS AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S"...BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND CHINGON MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT THERE COVERING IT"...*


 U DID'T PUT HANG EM HIGH ON HERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

HE DID'T DO SHIT I BE BACK TO BUS THAT ASS


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> HE DID'T DO SHIT I BE BACK TO BUS THAT ASS


TELL HIM JUAN...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> SIMON BRO ILL BE OUT THERE


I CAN'T WAIT BREAK U OFF


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Damn, I wont be in town on the Fourth Saturday next month
> 
> I will be in Arizona spending Thanksgiving with My Sister-in-law and My Mother-In-Law who is going to Fly there from Indiana!!


 U ANIT GOING TO MISS SHIT IT JUST GOING TO BE A ALL STAR NIGHT AGAING


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."FOURTH SATURDAY OF NOV"...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U DID'T PUT HANG EM HIGH ON HERE


SHOW U RUGHT BRO


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."FOURTH SATURDAY OF NOV"...


WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> I CAN'T WAIT BREAK U OFF


U GONNA BRAKE ME OFF AGAIN??? :roflmao:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey I can wait for another night like we had last


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> U GONNA BRAKE ME OFF AGAIN??? :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey I can wait for another night like we had last


 *..."CAN'T WAIT EITHER (ERNIE)"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TEQUILERO said:


> WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U ANIT GOING TO MISS SHIT IT JUST GOING TO BE A ALL STAR NIGHT AGAING


:rofl:

It was a *DEDICATION 818* night homie and you were just a Guest... And you will continue to be a Guest when you come out here to the 818 Valle


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."DEDICATION TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

*All Stars*



Junior LOC said:


> :rofl:It was a *DEDICATION 818* night homie and you were just a Guest... And you will continue to be a Guest when you come out here to the 818 Valle


 We may be guest, but whereva we go we hop tha Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We are tha show!!!!!!!!!!!!! watch any video, u cant miss us....... were tha ones wit tha bashd N bumpers!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had a great time N tha Valle tho......


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

strictly ricc said:


> We may be guest, but whereva we go we hop tha Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We are tha show!!!!!!!!!!!!! watch any video, u cant miss us....... were tha ones wit tha bashd N bumpers!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had a great time N tha Valle tho......


Fo sho my boy. You sure do get out there and serve anyone, I appreciate your support and the All-Star Show.

Back bumpers all day everyday wherever you guys roll to, I've seen them videos Homie. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Fo sho my boy. You sure do get out there and serve anyone, I appreciate your support and the All-Star Show.
> 
> Back bumpers all day everyday wherever you guys roll to, I've seen them videos Homie. LOL :thumbsup:


Only in th WEST Coast, we do the Most!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> U GONNA BRAKE ME OFF AGAIN??? :roflmao:


U GOT THAT CAUSE MY GUY DID'T BLEED MY LINE IM GOING TO CHIP U OFF SO MAKE SURE U BRING YOUR JUNK THAT DOING 50 INCH IF THAT CLOWN :buttkick:AND U GOING TO :bowrofl:TO ME NEXT MO.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

CALL ME MR 818 U DID'T ACT LIKE IT WAS YOUR CITY IT LOOK MORE LIKE MINE HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup wit it juan


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

shit nothing i be out to day to hop bo and pete


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

If I recall bro u went and bled ur lines and I still broke u off again!!! Bring iT Homeboy 
Win lose or tie ill bang my shit homie till da wheels fall off!!ill put in work in my town da 818,make sure u get ur shit bled before u roll up next month!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

50"???I'm BARELY DOING 45 AND U STILL GOT BROKEN OFF!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> 50"???I'm BARELY DOING 45 AND U STILL GOT BROKEN OFF!!


 ..."That's right "my boy"...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> If I recall bro u went and bled ur lines and I still broke u off again!!! Bring iT Homeboy
> Win lose or tie ill bang my shit homie till da wheels fall off!!ill put in work in my town da 818,make sure u get ur shit bled before u roll up next month!!


Show him right Homeboy... It sucks losing, so I see why he's so upset. BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> CALL ME MR "*DIDN'T Bleed my Lines and thats my Excuse"* U DID'T ACT LIKE IT WAS YOUR CITY IT LOOK MORE LIKE MINE HOMIE


:thumbsdown:


HAHAHAHA!! Yeah Right, this is our town Homie, 818 Valleros till the casket drops.


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

*CHECK THE VIDEO OUT FROM THE FAT BURGER HOP*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

marcocutty said:


> *CHECK THE VIDEO OUT FROM THE FAT BURGER HOP*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SHY BOY*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u guys better get that rematch in at koolaids on this tuesday night;;come on 818 we came to u so i expect to see u guys there;;;tuesday night;;;rematch;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SHY BOY AGAINST BACKBUMBER JUAN


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Will just see u guys out here next month


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> Will just see u guys out here next month


 ..."THAT'S RIGHT "MY BOY"...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> u guys better get that rematch in at koolaids on this tuesday night;;come on 818 we came to u so i expect to see u guys there;;;tuesday night;;;rematch;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


Yeah next month , it's hard to head out there on a tuesday due to work is but if it's fri, sat, or sun. Will def. be out there to support the good cause BiG AL


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Yeah next month , it's hard to head out there on a tuesday due to work is but if it's fri, sat, or sun. Will def. be out there to support the good cause BiG AL


X2, Trust We Are Riderz out here Big Homie. But on a Tuesday due to work its a little more complicated to get out there... You feel me.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

marcocutty said:


> *CHECK THE VIDEO OUT FROM THE FAT BURGER HOP*


NICE!!! I didn't see that Footage on We Gon' Ride TV?? They left out the 818 but Shy Boy served Bumper Juan from what I recall that Night....

No hard feelings Juan, Bleed the Hoses (Cough, Cough) correctly and Bring your All-Star Show back to the 818.

The rest of the All-Star team did their Thang out here! And thats just what they do... Serve.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

FISH WHATS THE STORY ON THIS SHIT!






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."THAT'S RIGHT "MY BOY"...


uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> X2, Trust We Are Riderz out here Big Homie. But on a Tuesday due to work its a little more complicated to get out there... You feel me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> NICE!!! I didn't see that Footage on We Gon' Ride TV?? They left out the 818 but Shy Boy served Bumper Juan from what I recall that Night....
> 
> _No hard feelings Juan, Bleed the Hoses (Cough, Cough) correctly and Bring your All-Star Show back to the 818._
> 
> The rest of the All-Star team did their Thang out here! And thats just what they do... Serve.


:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO REMATCH SOUNDS LIKE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> NO REMATCH SOUNDS LIKE


JUST WANNA GIVE MR. EXCUSES ENOUGH TIME TO GET HIS RIDE FIXED,WILL SEE U OUT HERE BY DA END OF THA MONTH


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for *Big Fish Productions *and *DEDICATION 818* Cruise Night on _*EVERY 4th Saturday of Each Month

Fat Burger in Reseda.

Cross streets Reseda Blvd. and Saticoy

7615 Reseda Boulevard
Reseda, CA 91335
(818) 776-8070
*_


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA GIVE MR. EXCUSES ENOUGH TIME TO GET HIS RIDE FIXED,WILL SEE U OUT HERE BY DA END OF THA MONTH


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

marcocutty said:


> *CHECK THE VIDEO OUT FROM THE FAT BURGER HOP*


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> FISH WHATS THE STORY ON THIS SHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Bwahahaha! WTF?


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

lowrider going bad


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

post that elco on da bumber at kool aids tues


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Only in th WEST Coast, we do the Most!


See u guys this month Homie.... We all love this shit........:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

strictly ricc said:


> See u guys this month Homie.... We all love this shit........:thumbsup:


No Doubt, the people love your show. 

*Keep coming every 4th Saturday of each month *to the same spot and same time.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

strictly ricc said:


> See u guys this month Homie.... We all love this shit........:thumbsup:


 GOOD TO HAVE YOU HOMIES COME OVER AGAIN


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs in Yuma Az just got a batch of Big Fish dvd's in stock!


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS IS #1*

WORKING ON VOL 60 WILL BE OUT IN A WEEK


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

big fish said:


> WORKING ON VOL 60 WILL BE OUT IN A WEEK


:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

U TALK A LOT OF SHIT MAKE SURE YOUR CAR OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## The_Lobo (Aug 18, 2010)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U TALK A LOT OF SHIT MAKE SURE YOUR CAR OUT THERE HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

big fish said:


> WORKING ON VOL 60 WILL BE OUT IN A WEEK


Pm me when.ur vegas after hop will be up. Thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pm me when.ur vegas after hop will be up. Thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

GOING TO BE A GOOD HOP:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Any word on the vegas after hop?


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS IS #1*

YEA IT WAS BULLSHIT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What!?


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:wave:W T F BIG FISH T T T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

What it do Big Fish. Customers like the vids here in Yuma,Az.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U TALK A LOT OF SHIT MAKE SURE YOUR CAR OUT THERE
> HOMIE


I SEE U BACK ON DA BUMPER;;WOW...DOWN DA HILL''LOL;


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Homies make sure none of your cars get stuck and loose some of the weight on the back BUMPER:guns:you what im talking about que no


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]_Don't mess with this Big Fish!








_​


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Don Pedro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow:drama:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Yo Big Fish....you gotta make it out here March 10, 2012....our first car show......










$20 pre-reg, $30 day of show.....more info will be posted later......


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> wow:drama:


What it do Big AL.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

U GOT 17 DAYS AND COUNTING


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

IS THERE A HOP AT YOUR SHOW


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTT_


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

16 days guys


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 16 days guys


and counting....


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

I WILL B THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

big fish said:


> I WILL B THERE


15 DAYS AND COUNTING:run:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 15 DAYS AND COUNTING:run:


 It's gonna be a good day in 818


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*theres another hop? where @?*:dunno:


BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 15 DAYS AND COUNTING:run:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

nov 15 kool aids hydraulics 10230 freman ave santa fe springs ca, 90670


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

13 MORE DAYS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

LMFAO


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTT_


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

JOE MAKE SURE THAT GREEN TRAINING DAY IS THERE HE'S UP 1ST ON THE 26 AT FATBURGER AND TRUST IT GOING TO BE ALL BAD FOR HIM P.S. 11 DAYS AND COUNTING


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> JOE MAKE SURE THAT GREEN TRAINING DAY IS THERE HE'S UP 1ST ON THE 26 AT FATBURGER AND TRUST IT GOING TO BE ALL BAD FOR HIM P.S. 11 DAYS AND COUNTING


:drama:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> :drama:


i know u shaking :chuck:in your boots 10 days till ass kicking


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> i know u shaking :chuck:in your boots 10 days till ass kicking


:loco: me shaking??? see ya in 10 days enough shit talking lets da cars do there thing...:buttkick:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

kerncountyhopper said:


> How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.
> 
> WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT
> SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550
> ...


lets support ppl. big john has always put it down every week he's doing his thing. time to show some love... and whats up big fish. how tha pimpin?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

U CAN GET SERVED SUNDAY AT KOOLAIDS IF THAT JUNK CAN DRIVE WE ANIT GOT TO WAIT I TALK SHIT CAUSE I CAN SO SHOW UP SUNDAY AND SHUT ME UP THAN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> JOE MAKE SURE THAT GREEN TRAINING DAY IS THERE HE'S UP 1ST ON THE 26 AT FATBURGER AND TRUST IT GOING TO BE ALL BAD FOR HIM P.S. 11 DAYS AND COUNTING[/QUOTE
> ITS NOT MY CAR JUAN SO IF HE SHOW UP HE SHOW UP YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYING HOMIE ALL I CAN DO IS TELL HIM:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:
> 
> 
> > JOE MAKE SURE THAT GREEN TRAINING DAY IS THERE HE'S UP 1ST ON THE 26 AT FATBURGER AND TRUST IT GOING TO BE ALL BAD FOR HIM P.S. 11 DAYS AND COUNTING[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> > OK:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

5 days and counting


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

JOEMAN said:


> bump


2 DAYS AND A WAKE UP JOEY HAVE YOUR BOY THERE HE'S 1ST UP TO GET BROKE OFF


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 2 DAYS AND A WAKE UP JOEY HAVE YOUR BOY THERE HE'S 1ST UP TO GET BROKE OFF


hno::nono::loco::buttkick::roflmao:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…its on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the l.a homies coming down..this is where most of us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small. if you need to map quest here is a address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA..pics of the location we be posted up tomorrow..this is for the fatburger cruise night which has been moved to this spot this sat 11/26/11 6:30pm...*


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

Drowzy818 said:


> *Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…its on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the l.a homies coming down..this is where most of us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small. if you need to map quest here is a address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA..pics of the location we be posted up tomorrow..this is for the fatburger cruise night which has been moved to this spot this sat 11/26/11 6:30pm...*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

pics of the new location 3 big ass parking lots with no open bussiness








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> 2 DAYS AND A WAKE UP JOEY HAVE YOUR BOY THERE HE'S 1ST UP TO GET BROKE OFF


WHATS UP HE KNOWS ALL READY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Whats up daddy-o.:roflmao:_


----------

